# Oh moduli (kernel)!

## Montag[SGU]

Mi capita spesso che, una volta caricato, il modulo usb-storage si blocchi in fase di inizializzazione (o, perlomeno, lsmod dice che e' "initializing").

rmmod si rifiuta di toccarlo perche' lo vede busy e allora vi chiedo: esiste un modo per sbarazzarmene in fretta e senza danno?

Grazie

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Sicuro, riavviando   :Laughing:  A parte gli scherzi, è strana sta cosa, sembran scazzi nei moduli   :Confused:  Che kernel hai?

----------

## bsolar

Nei kernel 2.5 c'è la possibilità di rimuovere "brutalmente" un modulo attivando l'opzione "Forced module unloading" ma non credo sia una soluzione. L'ideale sarebbe capire cosa combinano i tuoi moduli.

----------

## cerri

Che dovrebbero combinare qc di molto strano: non mi era mai capitato di sentire un problema simile   :Shocked: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Andiamo bene... e io che credevo fosse un problemino da niente  :Crying or Very sad: 

Comunque sia, il kernel e' il 2.4.20 dei gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r2... davvero non posso far altro che il reboot? 

La situazione tipica in cui avviene il blocco e' questa:

- faccio un 'modprobe ds' per abilitare la scheda CardBus->USB2

- accendo l'hard-disk USB2 esterno che viene riconosciuto al volo

- in automatico vengono caricati i moduli necessari (tra cui usb-storage)

- se va bene: tutto funziona alla perfezione

- se va male: usb-storage <initializing>

Nel caso vada male il sistema non risente affatto dell'empasse... l'unico problema e' che non posso in alcun modo utilizzare dispositivi che usano l'usb-storage (hard-disk esterno e fotocamera digitale).

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Purtroppo il supporto usb in linux non è ancora così ottimale, si parla del kernel 2.5 per quello  :Sad: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Credo d'aver trovato un metodo per aggirare il problema.

Il modulo usb-storage viene caricato non appena il sistema riconosce la presenza dell'hard-disk esterno... e li' si blocca (in fase d'inizializzazione).

Non e' sempre cosi', il comportamento e' imprevedibile, ma mi sono accorto che esplicitandone il caricamento (prima di accendere l'hard-disk e precedendone quindi il caricamento automatico) l'inconveniente non si verifica.

Ho quindi aggiunto 'usb-storage' a '/etc/modules.autoload' ed ora tutto sembra funzionare come dovrebbe.

La curiosita' sul come procedere nella situazione che mi si presentava originariamente rimane e se qualcuno ha novita' in proposito... non faccia il timido   :Wink: 

Grazie a tutti

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]EOL

----------

## cerri

Beh, il perche' non e' chiaro... pero' sicuramente una motivazione valida ci dev'essere...  :Smile: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Sicuramente!  :Very Happy: 

Pero' a pensarci bene e' pazzesco che non si riesca ad eliminare un modulo in blocco...

----------

